# مطلوب عرض باور بوينت ضرورى



## dr-dodo (4 أبريل 2007)

ممكن اللى يقدر يعملى ترنيمة لو كان اسمك زى مسيحى للاطفال باور بوينت بس ضروررررررررررررررررررررررررى عشان العيد قرب كل سنه و انتوا طيبين
كلمات الترنيمه
القرار
(لو كان اسمك زى مسيحى قول ويايا باجمد صوت
زى اليوم ده يسوع حبيبى هزم الشر و غلب الموت)2

لازم زى تكون فرحان لازم زى تكون فرحان
زى اليوم ده يسوع حبيبى قام و غلب كل الاحزان

ارفع يلا صليبك عالى مجدك مجد يسوع الغالى
تمنك دفعه يسوع و اداك حب عظيم و ادانى

فى العليه يسوع هيجينا شمس البر دى شمس فادينا
و يفرحنا يسوع لما بنوره يكون وسطينا


----------



## dr-dodo (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب عرض باور بوينت ضرورى*

شكرا على اهتمامك بس انا مش عارفه احط الترنيمه هنا ممكن تنزلها من اللينك ده من شريط يوم العيد ( ترنيمة مسيحى )


----------



## dr-dodo (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب عرض باور بوينت ضرورى*

http://www.callforall.net/kids_songs.htm


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب عرض باور بوينت ضرورى*

تكرمي اختي اليوم بتكون جاهزة


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب عرض باور بوينت ضرورى*

تفضلي اختي ولو في اي مشكلة قوليلي 
اه وخليه الترنيمة مع الملف بنفس المجلد 

http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=119972


----------



## dr-dodo (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب عرض باور بوينت ضرورى*

*ميرسى جميله جدا تعبتك معايا*


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مطلوب عرض باور بوينت ضرورى*

اهلين فيكي ما في تعب ولا شي


----------



## mahergad2 (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب عرض باور بوينت ضرورى*

لو ممكن رفع الملف علي سيرفر آخر مثل 4shared
أكون شاكر


----------



## dodo jojo (22 يونيو 2009)

dr-dodo قال:


> ممكن اللى يقدر يعملى ترنيمة لو كان اسمك زى مسيحى للاطفال باور بوينت بس ضروررررررررررررررررررررررررى عشان العيد قرب كل سنه و انتوا طيبين
> كلمات الترنيمه
> القرار
> (لو كان اسمك زى مسيحى قول ويايا باجمد صوت
> ...



شكرااا على اهتمامك بس انا معنديش بور بوينت وربنا يعزض تعب محبتك و يبارك حياتك انا اسف


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع قديم 
وصاحبه مش بيدخل​


----------

